# Has anyone on here grown asparagus setaceus epiphytically?



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a nice specimen in my viv but im just wondering if anyone has done or knows how they do epiphytically as I can't find anything. I know they're not a true fern. I have epiweb walls with moss mix. Can anyone chime in please?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, what I can tell you is they can get quite large. Also the berries if most, if not all Asparagus are toxic.


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Just to clarify because i've seen a lot of discussions where people have the wrong plant here is a pic of the plant i am talking about. I found a link from someone saying how it's his least favourite plant and that it takes over his garden. All I can say is that it has been a perfect vivarium plant for nearly a year. Give it good light and humidity and it stays quite small and cute. I've never seen it produce berries though.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Ya, its a semi vining rambling plant. Asparagus are a genus of plants that I really like, but just don't grow (I have horticultural ADD). I have seen specimens of setaceus climbing ten feet on a trellis.


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

I just love the look of it. For me it always sends up new shoots and is quick to grow them out but stays quite small and delicate. So it is more than capable of being epithytic?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm sure it can. Many plants can grow epiphytically with enough humus.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

That may be true, but I know of no _Asparagus sp._ that is a true epiphyte. Maybe Harry, Antone or Chuck can chime in here?


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Well im waiting to get some more broms atm then i'll be doing a lil organise of my plants and i'll give it a try. It sucks that I cant find any micro ferns over here for my epiweb walls.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

"Micro ferns?" Hmnnn... I am no fern expert, but the following can all grow on these surfaces:

Hemionitis arifolia (Heart fern)
Humata tyerana (the smaller rabbit's foot)
Humata sessifolia--a trailer
Microgramma sp.
smaller Pyrrosia sp.
Pteris sp.--but start a small one, mature plants do not take to transplanting!
smaller Asplenium sp. (not nidus)
Davallia repens, if you can find it!

And, of course Huperzia sp, the "tassel ferns." Of course, these ain't true ferns, and they ain't small (Also, they cost real $$--I meant real Euros, no, real pounds)

Can you locate any of these?



papa_mcknight said:


> Well im waiting to get some more broms atm then i'll be doing a lil organise of my plants and i'll give it a try. It sucks that I cant find any micro ferns over here for my epiweb walls.


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Groundhog said:


> "Micro ferns?" Hmnnn... I am no fern expert, but the following can all grow on these surfaces:
> 
> Hemionitis arifolia (Heart fern)
> Humata tyerana (the smaller rabbit's foot)
> ...


I've thought about Hemionitis arifolia but it would still be a bit large and same goes for most asplenium. If you look at my viv I don't have much room to play with on the back wall. Searched all over UK sites and not many people specialise in microgramma and davallia species, hell even our bromeliad availability is quite poor. 

Edit: Link to my viv didn't show. Member's frogs and vivariums/Home for terrestrial darts, but which? Have no clue how to put the link for it in here haha.


----------

